# Process ID von externen Prozess



## Florian Strienz (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich einen externen Prozess starte, z.B. so 


```
ProcessBuilder builder = new ProcessBuilder( "cmd", "/c", "dir" ); 
    Process p = builder.start(); 
 
    Scanner s = new Scanner( p.getInputStream() ).useDelimiter( "\\Z" ); 
    System.out.println( s.next() );
```

Habe ich da irgendeine chance, an die Prozess-Id von p zu kommen?

Ich habe follgendes Problem, der externe Prozess startet noch ein weiteren Prozess. Falls ich das ganze aber stoppen muss, würde p.destroy() nur den ersten Prozess killen und nicht alle Kind Prozesse. Daher würde ich gerne mit pskill den ganzen Prozessbaum auslöschen. Dazu benötige ich aber die Prozess-Id, da der Name nicht eindeutig ist.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Tasklist, etc, hilft auch nicht, weil wie gesagt der Name nicht eindeutig ist...

Gruß
Flo


----------

